# masta’s drinks



## masta (Feb 12, 2005)

*When you want something other than wine try one of these!*
<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
Mudslide

Fill blender 3/4 full of ice add 2 double shots each of Vodka and Kahlua and 1 double shot of Bailey’s Irish Cream. Top off with two scoops of vanilla ice cream. Blend until smooth!
Use Tall drink glass and squirt inside of glass with chocolate syrup then fill with frozen drink
top off with whipped cream and enjoy!!!

Margarita

In a pitcher add 10 oz of Tequila and 3 ½ oz Triple Sec and ½ can of frozen limeade. Add strained juice of 3 limes and 12 oz of water and stir. 
Use margarita glass and salt rim then add ice and fill with drink mix and enjoy!!!

Pina Colada

Fill blender 3/4 full of ice add 4 oz each of Barcardi Rum and pineapple juice and 2 oz of Malibu Rum. Add 4 oz cream of coconut then blend until smooth!
Use Tall drink glass fill with frozen drink top off with whipped cream and enjoy!!!
<H1 style="MARGIN: auto 0in">Cosmopolitan #1 (Makes 4 drinks)</H1>
<H3 style="MARGIN: auto 0in">Ingredients:</H3>
<UL =disc>
<LI =Msonormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">5 oz Vodka </LI>
<LI =Msonormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">21/2 oz Triple sec </LI>
<LI =Msonormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">21/2 oz Rose's Lime Juice </LI>
<LI =Msonormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">21/2 oz Cranberry juice </LI>
<LI =Msonormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">Lime wedges</LI>[/list]
<H3 style="MARGIN: auto 0in">Mixing instructions:</H3>


Shake liquid ingredients like heck in a shaker with ice. Place lime wedge on the rim of a Martini glass. Pour mix into glasses. Enjoy!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 1, 2005)

So mead is honey, anyone ever heard of making wine from Maple Syrup, I
don't see any recipes, maybe it's becuase maple had been boiled.

(what contest?)


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

I have seen where people have tried making wine with maple syrup but never really commented later about how it turned out, on another forum.


----------



## masta (Mar 1, 2005)

I haven't used maple syrup in a wine but I made a Maple Porter that came out well and the extra sugar really kicked up the alcohol!<IMG style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle" alt="


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 1, 2005)

I keep thinking of that Elf movie with Will Ferrell....





He loved maple syrup!!!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

Most of us would die from that much sugar. He WAS slightly hyper.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 1, 2005)

I have heard of beers and meads with maple syrup in them. 



Chris


----------



## Hippie (Mar 2, 2005)

It is probably good beer. I like my beer slightly sweet. Well, really I just like beer.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 2, 2005)

I hear ya! You should try Honey Beer - I don't know the brand, but it's good. That's the only one my husband will drink here in the States. It has just a slight hint of honey in it.


----------



## masta (Mar 2, 2005)

Valley Brew has a Honey Porter in the cellar that is kickin.....


----------



## Hippie (Mar 5, 2005)

That sounds very good. I think I probably drink too much beer for ti to be feasible fro me to make it. Between making beer and making wine, I wouldn't have time to drink anything, or get anything else done. I have travelled the world, though and love beer and stout and porter and all that good stuff, especially anything German, uh except Weizen, I think it's called.


----------



## masta (Mar 5, 2005)

Maybe this might be something to try:


Joe's Ancient Orange recipe....1 gallon batch 


3 1/2 lbs Clover or your choice honey or blend (will finish sweet) 
1 Large orange (later cut in eights or smaller rind and all) 
1 small handful of raisins (25 if you count but more or less ok) 
1 stick of cinnamon 
1 whole clove ( or 2 if you like - these are potent critters) 
optional (a pinch of nutmeg and allspice )( very small ) 
1 teaspoon of Fleishmann’s bread yeast ( now don't get holy on me--- after all this is an ancient mead and that's all we had back then) 
Balance water to one gallon 

Process: 

Use a clean 1 gallon carboy 

Dissolve honey in some warm water and put in carboy 

Wash orange well to remove any pesticides and slice in eights --add orange (you can push em through opening big boy -- rinds included -- its ok for this mead -- take my word for it -- ignore the experts) 

Put in raisins, clove, cinnamon stick, any optional ingredients and fill to 3 inches from the top with cold water. ( need room for some foam -- you can top off with more water after the first few day frenzy) 

Shake the heck out of the jug with top on, of course. This is your sophisticated aeration process. 

When at room temperature in your kitchen, put in 1 teaspoon of bread yeast. ( No you don't have to rehydrate it first-- the ancients didn't even have that word in their vocabulary-- just put it in and give it a gentle swirl or not)(The yeast can fight for their own territory) 

Install water airlock. Put in dark place. It will start working immediately or in an hour. (Don't use grandma's bread yeast she bought years before she passed away in the 90's)( Wait 3 hours before you panic or call me) After major foaming stops in a few days add some water and then keep your hands off of it. (Don't shake it! Don't mess with them yeastees! Let them alone except its okay to open your cabinet to smell every once in a while. 

Racking --- Don't you dare 
additional feeding --- NO NO 
More stirring or shaking -- Your not listening, don't touch 

After 2 months and maybe a few days it will slow down to a stop and clear all by itself. (How about that) (You are not so important after all) Then you can put a hose in with a small cloth filter on the end into the clear part and siphon off the golden nectar. If you wait long enough even the oranges will sink to the bottom but I never waited that long. If it is clear it is ready. You don't need a cold basement. It does better in a kitchen in the dark. (Like in a cabinet) likes a little heat (70-80). If it didn't work out... you screwed up and didn't read my instructions (or used grandma's bread yeast she bought years before she passed away) . If it didn't work out then take up another hobby. Mead is not for you. It is too complicated. 
If you were successful, which I am 99% certain you will be, then enjoy your mead. When you get ready to make different mead you will probably have to unlearn some of these practices I have taught you, but hey--- This recipe and procedure works with these ingredients so don't knock it. It was your first mead. It was my tenth. Sometimes, even the experts can forget all they know and make good ancient mead. 

Enjoy, Joe
*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Hippie (Mar 5, 2005)

LOL Thanks Scott! It really sounds good. I tried a show mead once and although it turned out well, I could not stomach the taste and poured it out. I read later that it should have been aged 3 years and then would have been good. Oh well.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 11, 2005)

Does mead act like wine? I.e. can I bottle mead and let it age in the bottles when I'm done with fermentation?


----------



## masta (Mar 11, 2005)

Since I am also a newbie at making mead this post might help:


http://www.gotmead.com/smf/index.php/topic,303.0.html


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 14, 2005)

I can see myself trying this mead, you make it sound like it can't go wrong!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

Iwould just like to have some that tastes good! I will probably not attempt to make anymore for a while.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 24, 2005)

Masta, I like Kahlua, especially in a cup of coffee. I noticed that you used it in the "Mud-slide" recipe. Healthy shots as well!


----------



## masta (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes....Two of these mudslides and you will be very happy indeed!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeah I could imagine....slipping and slidding away...a way..


----------



## smurfe (Oct 19, 2005)

I made a batch of Joe's Ancient Orange recipe and it turned out great. You gotta like sweet stuff though, thats for sure. 


Smurfe


----------



## Waldo (Oct 20, 2005)

Hippie said:


> It is probably good beer. I like my beer slightly sweet. Well, really I just like beer.




Beer oh Beer, you rascal you


You knock me down and scrape my shin


You are truly a Rascal oh Beer


But I think I shall try you again


----------



## Waldo (Oct 20, 2005)

I am just hoping my meads will turn out drinkable


----------



## masta (Oct 20, 2005)

All in time my friend.....I am thinking about entering my Tupelo Vanilla Mead in the International Mead Festival. They are having a Home Mead Competition this year for the first time.


It will be almost a year from when I started it which most likely isn't enough aging time but I would welcome the feedback from the expert judges.


http://www.meadfest.com/


----------



## Waldo (Oct 20, 2005)

Go for it Masta. From the pictures you posted it looked really awesome to me


----------



## Waldo (Oct 23, 2005)

Masta...without any Mead, what do you recommend topping off with other than water, when racking. My last new batch I started is about ready to rack to another jug.


----------



## masta (Oct 23, 2005)

That is a problem topping off with having any mead to do it with. A small amount of water won't hurt but the other option could be using glass marbles as other have suggested to help displace the airspace.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 24, 2005)

A trip to Wally World is definately forthcoming this morning then. Thanks Masta. I had forgotten all about the marbles trick.


----------



## ms.spain (Nov 19, 2006)

Bumping this thread for the drink recipes!(holidays are upon us!!)


----------



## Funky Fish (Nov 27, 2006)

I'll add an easy Long Island Ice Tea recipe (easy 'cause you don't need sour mix):


1/2 oz vodka
1/2 oz rum (dark or light)
1/2 oz tequila
1/2 oz gin
1/2 oz triple sec
1 oz lemon juice
Cola (like Coke)


Put the first six ingredients in a glass. Add some ice. Top up with the Coke. It's tasty, and it doesn't get much easier than that.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 27, 2006)

We had a bottle of Hpnotiq on Thanksgiving for 'appitizers'..it was awesome....Vodka/Cognac/Tropical Fruits...don't know what gives it that BLUE</font> color...it sure 'sets you up'...and warms you up too....


----------



## Funky Fish (Nov 28, 2006)

Hpnotiq does have a nice, fruity flavor, but MAN is it expensive! Or maybe I'm just...um, frugal.


----------

